

JavaScript API for authenticating your users without requiring a password - vinnyglennon
https://github.com/handshakejs/handshakejs-script

======
dvt
This is less interesting than I thought it would be. I wrote something similar
a few years ago, but it would text you a code (as opposed to email).

